# Sundown - Thursday night, 1/22



## Greg (Jan 19, 2009)

Chris indicates snowmaking on Temptor Tuesday and Wednesday night. Thursday night might make for a good chance to really get the lines skied in before the comp this weekend. The more rippers the better. I'm checking to see if the kickers will be close to competition spec ( :lol: ) by then. Hopefully it will be a good practice sess. I'll try to be there late afternoon and through the night.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be there, gonna head straight from work that day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 19, 2009)

looking to make this...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2009)

i'll see how it plays out.  i'll be there for one day or night this week.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 20, 2009)

wish i could make it Thurs night but can't. will be there Wed night and maybe (hopefully but doubtful) on Friday night.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 20, 2009)

I will be there. I am going to try to leave the office early and be on the hill by 5:30 till close


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 20, 2009)

ill be putting some patches on my jacket that night


----------



## powhunter (Jan 21, 2009)

Ill be there around 530

steveo


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 21, 2009)

I can not make this one. I will be getting out there for a couple hours tonight though.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm planning on going too.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm in, might only be a couple hours though.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2009)

ski that shit in boys, its time to punch the clock.

we all did some time tonight knocking down some snow boulders and trying to massage some bump faces.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 22, 2009)

since i made it out last night i am going to skip today.  i will be back on friday though...


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 22, 2009)

Heading out directly from work tonight, and I think I may take off a bit early. Looking to be on the hill by 4:30 till close.

My goal for tonight it to stay on my feet after I land off the kicker. If I can get that down I am going to work on a 1 o'clock twister:-o


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

I hope to be there close to the 6 o'clock hour.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll be getting there around 6.  I should be on snow by ~6:15.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

Can't wait for tonight. I'm going to try to primarily ski the lines to/from both kickers, not only to get familiar with them, but to help ski in the bottom section.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Can't wait for tonight. I'm going to try to primarily ski the lines to/from both kickers, not only to get familiar with them, but to help ski in the bottom section.



way to take one for the team.... i intended on doing the same last night but liked the middle line too much to stray more than a few times.

i assume someone will have a camera tonight.  i'm very interested to see what the lower section looks like after a night of snow making.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> way to take one for the team.... i intended on doing the same last night but liked the middle line too much to stray more than a few times.
> 
> i assume someone will have a camera tonight.  i'm very interested to see what the lower section looks like after a night of snow making.



I know. Those middle lines are indeed money. Now that the lower is reseeded, it's hard to bypass a clean top to bottom run. I'm hoping the kickers are open. Lord knows I need some practice there too. I'll try to remember to bring my camera.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm really hoping for an open kicker myself!  Jarrod, are you reading this????


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

why aren't we getting live updates and photos ??


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2009)

Didn't receive any; sorry.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> why aren't we getting live updates and photos ??



It really wasn't much different from the previous night, so I didn't bother.


----------

